# Nice morning at round Island



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Barely got away from the dock and past the manatees when we saw a bunch of mullet feeding and making all sorts of a commotion in the grass. Spent a couple of hours drifting over the potholes and managed to catch and release a handful of trout. When the wind kicked up and the water muddied, the bite seemed to turn off. (Or I need to learn some new techniques) I caught them on gold / red plastic minnows. 

Talked to a couple who were also returning and they found some redfish today. Plenty of boats out there but not crowded at all.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

There are more reds in the area than you think. Alot of them are mixed in with the mullet. As the mullet feed on the bottom and dig it up, the reds are among them eating the crustaceans. Next time you see a school of mullet in shallow water keep an eye out for tailing reds. Caught this on near the Moorings last Sunday. I'll be out tomorrow too.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

We were going to head over to Harbor Branch until we stumbled onto these mullet. I was hoping for some top water action but couldn't find any takers. I looked hard for some reds, I really want to catch one on fly. Still looking. 

Had to mow the lawn instead of fishing today. Maybe this evening I'll sneak out. 

We fished near the moorings last weekend but we only caught a couple small trout. I think we were too far west. Saw a couple of huge rays and stumbled across someones lost suspending lure just sitting on the grass in a foot of water. It was so clear I could see it 50' away.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been shore bound fishing lately and doing well on the west side. Small Snook and Reds, the East side has always been better for the Trout( lots of small Trout in the grass behind the Mornings) but if it's big Trout you want I have done much better just South of the inlet on the West side near the docks.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Good to know. This weekend I'll be fishing in Virginia, maybe I'll catch some half frozen shad. Water temps there are in the 50's eek!


----------

